# A must see survival trailer!!!



## Prep2Prep

I was looking for a kind of survival "camper" if you will but came across something so much better! I never came across any products that fit my ideals quite the way I wanted them until I did some serious digging. This man from FLA actually designed these and put the idea together perfectly. You name it he's got it! He has came up with a trailer small enough to fit in my garage and pull behind my s.u.v. cant ask for better than that. This thing is loaded with all the things you would need in ANY survival situation! He's got gas masks and suits for the chemical warfare, he also has this thing stocked with a 30 day supply of food, water and shower, a bed to sleep 4 or more (depending on size) comfortably on a BED off the ground. Grill, propane, gun safe you name it this guy has it! I'm hoping to contact him later in the week I want to be one of the first to get my hands on this. I've been to many other sites and expos this trailer takes the cake, check it out people!!!!


----------



## Sentry18

Is "he" your Dad or something?

Is the survival trailer invisible because I don't see it?


----------



## Country Living

I reported his post as :spam:

ETA: Be very careful about clicking on links from these one-post spammers. You never know what might wind up on your computer!!!


----------



## NaeKid

Looked at the site and I am not impressed at all with the Order-n-Delivery page. It has a $500 non-refundable deposit on the order and it has to be filled in via an unsecured webpage. With the way that scammers work, I would never (EVER) use that website to purchase anything the way it is designed.

I haven't even looked at the trailer to see if it would be worth buying.

*Now, I have to ask you* - with both BiboOutfitters and yourself being located in the same town, are you the representative of the company and attempting to fish for complements / sales through this site?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've seen plans on how to make one of these using a $300 Harbor Freight trailer. They looks nice for a camping/hunting trip. But in a bug-out situation, this thing will get raided really quick.


----------



## camo2460

I really hate Trolls, they live in damp, dark places like their mothers musty basement, a wet cave, or under a bridge. These things are "The Unwashed Children of Eve" and were condemned to live out their miserable lives living in dark places, eating Bugs and Grubs, and causing problems for others.


----------



## helicopter5472

That's O.K. boys and girls I'll stick with my motorhome, its all paid for.


----------



## LincTex

The website has NO actual photos... just "computer sketches"

Standard Features Of Both Models

Trailer
Enclosed Trailer - 5' width / 10' length / 48" extended tongue
80" Overall Height - will fit in standard garage with tent stored inside
3 side doors and rear ramp door - lock bars and hasps
5200# drop axle with electric brakes - tremendous load capacity
Rear Fold Out Awning with Side Braces
Rubber Diamond Flooring - slip and skid resistant / waterproof
15" radial tires with spare / front tongue jack with caster wheel
Walk-On Roof with #1000 lb Capacity
3" tube Frame / 16" on Center - incredible strength
Steel Exterior - 3/4" plywood floors - 3/8" plywood walls
LED Lighting - All DOT Required running
Leveling Jacks - all four corners and rear ramp

Water
20 gal fresh water tank - Internal
12V Electric Pump and Pressure Accumulator
On-Demand Tankless Hot Water System for Shower and Kitchen 
Shower and Kitchen Spray Heads
External Filler Port

Electric
1- 140 watt Solar Panel 
2 - AGM Deep Cycle Batteries
Solar Charging Controller
300 watt 110V Inverter 
External 110V Power Connection
Wing Generator
Pre-wired For Generator

Propane
2 - 30# propane tanks with locking mounting bracket 
Tank selector valve
2 - Quick Connect Manifolds

Storage
Built In enclosures - Shower / Kitchen / Refrigerator
3 Way Refrigerator - Propane / 12V / 110V
Fold Open Kitchen with Stainless Steel Sink
Storage Shelves - Interior Full Wall
External Tool Box - Diamond Plate with Lock


----------



## JayJay

Good point, Country Living----One thing I do need to learn--check out the posts first.
'1' means leave it alone--what person shares this for their first post??


----------



## Sentry18

I was finally able to find some pictures of the different models.


----------



## weedygarden

What do you bet the one post wonder never posts again?


----------



## weedygarden

I don't know if this is against the rules, but here is his post in another forum:

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=351511

It has been taken down. They didn't let it stay.


----------



## helicopter5472

Just think of all the traffic mess if half the city folks pulled out of their driveways with one of those, trying to leave town with nowhere to go and most who couldn't even back one up, trying to hit the interstate with no real plan....kids screaming they can't get on the net or text ....nightmare in your favorite city.....Ha ha haaaaa....sorry, I have lived in the country to long....


----------



## weedygarden

You tube video, with lots of background noise. They need a redo when the wind is not blowing.


----------



## FatTire

What I find fascinating is that these clowns really seem to think they are being slick and their post doesnt come across as a sleazy sales pitch.. that level of delusion is interesting..


----------



## Country Living

weedygarden said:


> I don't know if this is against the rules, but here is his post in another forum:
> 
> http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=351511


I just checked and it came across as an invalid thread. They don't put up with spammers either.

Ah, Sentry... you made me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## weedygarden

*What the original poster should know*

I suppose it is easy for the original poster to think that this is a fabulous way to get the word out about his product. It is short sighted thinking.

It is too bad that the original poster doesn't connect with the administrators and place an ad with them, as many might be interested in the product.

If the original poster is interested in prepping, it is too bad they are so short sighted and only post this.

Yes, it looks like the "advertisement" post has been removed from the other site. It will probably be down quickly here as well.


----------



## Country Living

I'm surprised the mods haven't removed the link in his post. Hint..... Hint.... then he would simply come across as a dufus... oh, wait... he IS a dufus.....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

One thin nobody mentioned yet, the price! $19000! Yikes! It looks ta be a nice set up, but that just be insane! Sure one could be built lots cheaper. I just can't see that sorta money. Ya could get a small enclosed trailer an add all the stuff fer lots less. 

An ya, there video sucked.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

OldCootHillbilly said:


> One thin nobody mentioned yet, the price! $19000! Yikes! It looks ta be a nice set up, but that just be insane! Sure one could be built lots cheaper. I just can't see that sorta money. Ya could get a small enclosed trailer an add all the stuff fer lots less.
> 
> An ya, there video sucked.


For that price we could buy a fully equipped (used) motorhome and enclosed trailer and stock up the trailer with all the stuff you'd need for a couple of years and live in style! Oh wait!...we're doing that!

(We don't have the enclosed trailer yet but even if we purchase a new one we'll still be about $15,000.00 ahead of that price!)


----------



## rhrobert

It's spam...he has hit most the prepping sites with his one post wonder today and yesterday.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I agree with LincTex and Sentry in that computer generated pictures do very little for me. That generally tells me they have concepts but have never really built one. It also says that they are testing the water by posting on forums to see if they can generate any bites. 

The design looks like a compilation of several trailers already on the market. The biggest problem we find with most trailers we look at is the axles tend to be under weighted and the tires are made in China and not radials.


----------



## hiwall

This guy built his own trailer similar to the above trailer.

http://www.whenshtf.com/threads/52084-Bug-out-camp-trailer


----------



## Shammua

Yeah when I build my trailer, I'm starting with a ford rear axle from an F-350 and it will be mounted on 35" tires. I will build up and around those to make it perfect, large enough to handle terrain and keep up with my beast.


----------



## tikiman

I've seen the same type ad. Most are take offs of the Aussie made trailers, which are quite nice but not cheap. They do fit a area of need nicely being fairly small, but I'd want to make sure it's well built first


----------

